
Ujo music, blockchain and the music industry - merkleme
https://medium.com/@UjoMusic/welcome-back-1addcc06bcc6#.j5rbzj80p
======
davidgerard
What they mean is: total sales were $133 (not $133,000 but one hundred and
thirty-three), the single can no longer be bought, and Imogen Heap made
$121.54 of that and is almost certainly wishing she'd just put it up on
Bandcamp. I can't wait for some journalist to contact her asking for how she
feels about it a year later. I'm tempted to myself.

